# Fishing Report WWB 15-20 Sept



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for the report Semper. One of these days I may just have to stow away on your skiff!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Fantastic!


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

Gramps said:


> Thanks for the report Semper. One of these days I may just have to stow away on your skiff!


Look forward to it.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Semper Fly said:


> Fishing has been great this past week. The focus has been jumping juvenile tarpon as they are present in large numbers. They should remain concentrated for another month before they disperse and head deep up into the far reaching creeks. Snook, reds, trout, and other species are ever present and equally willing to hook up. We have seen and boated large numbers of 2-3 year old snook which is a great sign that they continue to thrive since the 2010 freeze. The weather has been typical, hot and wet. We have many opportunities to run and fish on glass waters. Of course we have had to dodge boomers. With all the summer rains the skeeters have flourished and are a constant nuisance, especially when up close to the mangroves. They are also present at the docks in Flamingo. Great pics Semper. I have not fly fished for tarpon. What leader size and fly color do you like for for the smaller tarpon? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

I use a standard 30/20/15/12lb leader with a 20lb test shock. As to colors, I use black or brown guglers and deceivers green/white. Note, these patterns (both) have also worked very effectively on snook, reds, trout, snapper, grouper while I was targeting juvenile to mid size tarpon.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Semper Fly said:


> I use a standard 30/20/15/12lb leader with a 20lb test shock. As to colors, I use black or brown guglers and deceivers green/white. Note, these patterns (both) have also worked very effectively on snook, reds, trout, snapper, grouper while I was targeting juvenile to mid size tarpon.


Thank you for the info, I know there are a lot of opinions on shock leader , but I like to ask people that are catching a lot of fish. The 20 # shock is good for snook also? Floro or nylon shock?


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

I like 20lb shock (easier to lay a cast down) ... but if there are larger snook then I will switch to 25-30lb so they do not rip the shock apart. For top water such as using a gurgler I use either floro or mono (mono will float were floro will sink if to heavy lb test and to long a shock). If using a deceiver I like floro to help the deceiver sink more uniformity. You are correct ... there are plenty of opinions ... but "where" you fish and possible species you may encounter should help you determine what your leader and shock should be to start.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Semper Fly said:


> I like 20lb shock (easier to lay a cast down) ... but if there are larger snook then I will switch to 25-30lb so they do not rip the shock apart. For top water such as using a gurgler I use either floro or mono (mono will float were floro will sink if to heavy lb test and to long a shock). If using a deceiver I like floro to help the deceiver sink more uniformity. You are correct ... there are plenty of opinions ... but "where" you fish and possible species you may encounter should help you determine what your leader and shock should be to start.


Thank you Semper.


----------



## KennyStCyr (Sep 9, 2011)

Great report. Heading down Monday, wasn't sure if I wanted to fish the bights or WWB. Think I know now


----------



## JRP (Sep 24, 2012)

Very nice report love small tarpon on fly or top water sure a lot easier on tackle than big boys but love them also.Weather cooling a tad skeeters should be laying down some.It seems like every year everything on the water and in the woods gets going a little later in the year .Thanks for report


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I can't wait for the "skeeters to lay down some".... Yesterday at the inside ramp they were as bad as they've been the last four weeks - and that was in the afternoon....


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

lemaymiami said:


> I can't wait for the "skeeters to lay down some".... Yesterday at the inside ramp they were as bad as they've been the last four weeks - and that was in the afternoon....


We have been getting chewed up pretty good at the ramp.


----------

